# viper remote start



## abubear (Nov 6, 2010)

How do I reset my viper remote start so it will work again? I know I have to do something with the remote and the buttons in the dash but cant figure it out. Help!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

abubear said:


> How do I reset my viper remote start so it will work again? I know I have to do something with the remote and the buttons in the dash but cant figure it out. Help!


 it needs to be reprogrammed


----------

